# New KDP Dashboard = Awesome!



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

(The other thread seems to be focused on Book Report and I haven't seen a thread specific just to the new dashboard. If there is one, mods are welcome to move this!)

I just got the new KDP Reports dashboard and I'm in love! There's so much more data to look at! I especially like the Historical section. Didn't know I'd made _that_ much since I started publishing! I also love the Year to Date data. Very eye-opening comparing it to my 2016 earnings. Not sure I'm loving the bars yet but can't say I miss those ugly lines either.

Overall, I think this is a vast improvement over the old dashboard. Good job KDP!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

NeedWant said:


> Overall, I think this is a vast improvement over the old dashboard. Good job KDP!


Hear, hear.


----------



## Beth_Hammond (Oct 30, 2015)

I just ran to check mine. Nothing has changed for me yet.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Nothing on mine either.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

NeedWant said:


> Overall, I think this is a vast improvement over the old dashboard. Good job KDP!


I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.

Not impressed. They should have had Book Report people fix it for them. Why do they think everyone uses it?


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Liked old line better, felt it gave more direction.


----------



## Yup (Nov 7, 2016)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.
> 
> Not impressed. They should have had Book Report people fix it for them. Why do they think everyone uses it?


Yup. Basically the same, with the historical added in. It would have been so easy for them to include the numbers of downloads of our books, which everybody wanted. Just that one addition would have made this exciting.

It also looks like the ad campaign tab does nothing. Does it work for anybody else? For me it only suggests going to my ad campaign page...


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

NeedWant said:


> Overall, I think this is a vast improvement over the old dashboard. Good job KDP!


Agree. I like it.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a screen shot for those of us who have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's an improvement that I don't have to uncheck the print book sales and free downloads to see if I have had one sale, which you could hardly see on the old line graph. I like that you can remove the print book section altogether.

The historic is frightening for me, unless you have sold a lot, but what it does is to show you how you have fared over the entire publishing period as a total in currency. For me, I was surprised how much I earned in 2011, and how it dwindled and didn't pick up again until 2016.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> Does anyone have a screen shot for those of us who have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Jean Paul Zogby (Feb 28, 2017)

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Definitely liked the line graph better but the historical data is awesome!


I don't like it. I liked the old one more. The line graph is much better as it gives you an indication of trends. With the bar chart, you can barely tell wat is going on.
All other changes appear to be cosmetic.
Also, Book Report is not working anymore!


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Jean Paul Zogby said:


> I don't like it. I liked the old one more. The line graph is much better as it gives you an indication of trends. With the bar chart, you can barely tell wat is going on.
> All other changes appear to be cosmetic.
> Also, Book Report is not working anymore!


Check the other thread. They put out an update that will work with the new format.

Like I said in the other thread, some parts I like better, some I don't. Not a fan of the bar graphs. Like the visual of sales over time. Like that month-to-date defaults to all marketplaces now instead of just showing one. Don't like the change in the Excel file that puts page reads on its own tab. Like that on the Prior Month Royalties tab you can see total page reads and amount earned for the current month without having to generate the spreadsheet.


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

It wasn't working for me either, but once I signed fully out and back in, the KDP dashboard updated. It's okay, but I'll still use BR anyway. I like it better.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I signed out and then signed back in.  I still have the old one.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Signing out fully and logging back in from scratch got me the new dashboard.

I actually dig it. It's cleaner and easier for me to read. But then, I've always been a fan of bar graphs. Line charts, not so much.

Now if only they'd fix the weird glitch that says my sales are meh... 😜


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Put me in the "not impressed" camp. As per usual when dealing with authors, Zon misses the point and thinks some cosmetic changes will keep us happy. Where is the data on borrows? Want to do an AMS ad or track one? Sends you to their old "may not be accurate" application. Sigh.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.


If you already use Book Report, the changes might be cosmetic for you, but for those of us who don't, having historical data is anything but cosmetic. Now I can see my lifetime earnings since I started publishing. I can see lifetime earnings for each pen name. I can see lifetime earnings for each individual book. And I don't have to pay anyone to see it!

Would more data be nice? Sure, but historical data was my main wish and I finally got it, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Mine hasn't changed yet. Clearly Jesus doesn't love me


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

I liked the old one better, too. Refreshing the screen causes a login page. Annoying as all heck.

The Month-to-Date page no longer numbers the titles. I used to be able to see selling 35 different titles, then 41, 47... Gave me more a feel of my backlist moving. I could visually count them, but why remove the number listing? Silly.

Don't like it. Unless it improves.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

[My posts have been deleted in response to the unannounced KBoards TOS change that was made by the new forum owner (VerticalScope) -- I do not agree to the new terms and have requested that my account be deleted as well]


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

SallyRose said:


> Is anyone else being forced to log in every time you want to go to the "reports" page? I can click on my regular KDP link and the "bookshelf" page opens automatically like before, but if I click to see reports, it makes me log in.


When I first got the new dashboard I had to sign in again as well the first few times but now I don't have to.

For those who don't have it yet, Anma Natsu posted screenshots in the other thread:



Anma Natsu said:


> New Dashboard
> Historical Tab
> Promotions Tab
> Royalty Spreadsheet


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2017)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.
> 
> Not impressed. They should have had Book Report people fix it for them. Why do they think everyone uses it?


Agree.


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

No matter how many times I sign out and back in, reboot chrome, reboot the computer, it refuses to update. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

inconsequential said:


> No matter how many times I sign out and back in, reboot chrome, reboot the computer, it refuses to update. Anyone else having the same issue?


Have you cleared your cache and deleted cookies?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

SallyRose said:


> Is anyone else being forced to log in every time you want to go to the "reports" page?


It seems like I have to re-log in every time I do anything, and since I'm in the process of uploading a new title, as well as reloading the new version of BookReport across multiple devices, it's been a lot of times. 

I also don't like the look of the bar graph comparatively.



NeedWant said:


> When I first got the new dashboard I had to sign in again as well the first few times but now I don't have to.


This gives me hope!


----------



## DanaFraser (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm still not seeing it on chrome (even after logging out, clearing browser history and signing back in). But I am seeing it on Safari. Don't have Firefox on my machine to see if it's still old. Well, not on this machine, but I'm icing body parts (mine, no Dexter scenario going on) and not moving for 20 minutes. I like that they added the historical data (limited  from August 2012 forward?). And I like they are finally telling us how many KU borrows (not just reads). So, while people may feel one way or another about graphs, can't argue against them adding that data for us.

ETA - historical only goes back to August 2012?
2d ETA - Historical borrows data only accounts for KU2, yes? KU1 data missing under historical


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

[My posts have been deleted in response to the unannounced KBoards TOS change that was made by the new forum owner (VerticalScope) -- I do not agree to the new terms and have requested that my account be deleted as well]


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Historical data was certainly revealing!

My only whine is... Why doesn't it default to month-to-date? I'm interested in my monthly total, not what I made in the last 30 days. It just seems odd to have to keep resetting it to MTD.


----------



## Trina Lee (May 4, 2011)

Aww I tried on Chrome and Safari and still don't see the new dashboard. Impatiently waiting.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine's still the same...huh.


----------



## juliatheswede (Mar 26, 2014)

I hate the new version very much. Sorry, I'm grumpy today...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know they've been threatening for years to eliminate the prior six weeks royalties, but I was hoping they'd forgotten to do it. I always like to glance at the total on Sundays because it helps me see if I'm on track. I know, I know, there's more meaningful data than that. It's just my little habit and I usually get a boost out of it.



Laran Mithras said:


> I liked the old one better, too. Refreshing the screen causes a login page. Annoying as all heck.
> 
> The Month-to-Date page no longer numbers the titles. I used to be able to see selling 35 different titles, then 41, 47... Gave me more a feel of my backlist moving. I could visually count them, but why remove the number listing? Silly.
> 
> Don't like it. Unless it improves.


I liked the numbers, too, for the same reason.

Oh, well, I still don't have it and I'm kind of reluctant to sign out and in to bring it up.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

On the whole I think the change is an improvement, but, as others have noted, I wanted the KU borrow numbers. The pages read totals are nice, but the number of borrows would be an informative metric in terms of how large my audience might be.

I'm also noticing minor glitches. I remember selling my first--and only--sale in Japan and in the Netherlands. Neither of them show up on the summary chart, and neither do the handful of pages read I got from Spain. All of these appeared on the monthly reports, so I have to think there are at least a few glitches in the process of pulling data.

Some of us don't remember this now (or don't care, having already gotten the info from book report), but hardly a week has gone by without someone wishing for career totals, and now we have them. At least wishes come true part of the time.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Violet Haze said:


> It wasn't working for me either, but once I signed fully out and back in, the KDP dashboard updated. It's okay, but I'll still use BR anyway. I like it better.


Thanks for that. 

Unlike several people I rather prefer the bar graph to the line graph. I'll need to poke around a bit more to decide overall, but I like the general look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The career totals don't go back to 2009 when I started but that's okay. I had a lot fewer books back then and kept good track of them. 

What I didn't realize was how many KOLL borrows I had up until they completely dried up in June of 2015. Oh, well. It was fun seeing the earlier totals.


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible. Not impressed. They should have had Book Report people fix it for them. Why do they think everyone uses it?


THIS.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

DGS said:


> Liked old line better, felt it gave more direction.


I preferred the line graph as well.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The historical data is nice to have, but I preferred the old curve to the new bar graph. But what's really annoying is that they've made it more difficult to access the month to date sales for the different marketplaces.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the historical data. It's very revealing. It shows me just how badly I'm doing. If I hadn't already stepped away from publishing, this would surely have pushed me to it, lol.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm now ok with most aspects of it apart from the constant logging in, although it sounds as if that might go away at some point. The only thing I would really like, as someone who no longer has anything in KU, is an option to close off that section of the chart. It takes up too much room, especially on my tablet.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Honestly, I like all of it except for the fcking bar graph. I can't see shit. The line graph was 1000000000000000 times better. And orange? Really? The red and blue was just so nice.

But I'm glad to have more info like historical data and some of the other info at my disposal. Stupid orange bar graphs


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

SallyRose said:


> I'm glad to hear this. Mine is still making me sign in each time (and there's no tick box for "keep me signed in"), but I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will stop asking me at some point.


It hasn't stopped asking me yet *sigh* And it makes BookReport a lot less effective, since kdp keeps logging itself out behind it. Hopefully this is a glitch during the implementation phase?


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

This strikes me as a project assigned to a junior programmer, and the roll out is as sloppy as I've ever seen. Absolutely no notice, not even to their partners. Who tested this abomination? Lists of sales/reads by book, but no totals? Amazon proves that they have decided to sign on to the Microsoft model of arrogance toward their customers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I started e-publishing in 2010. I would love to know how many sales I've had for each book. I lost count after about 2012 when my best selling book went over 20 000. When I tell people I've self-published on KDP the first thing they want to know is how many books I've sold. Most are too polite to ask how much money I've made (and I wouldn't know the answer to that either   ).
How far back do they go with historical data?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I hate, hate, hate, hate the bar graph. HATE IT.

Hate it. 

Haaaaaaaate it. 

So there.


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

I like the bar graph. I find it easier to gauge what's going on than with the line graph. Yep, I like it. Much tidier with the tabs. Also in Historical data I was shocked to discover I made more in KU than in sales. All this time I had the sense KU wasn't doing well for me and went wide with most of my stuff. Ah well. It's only money.


----------



## Mindflutters (Apr 29, 2015)

Comes down to personal preference for a few things.  I'm personally not a fan of bar graphs.

Jen


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I can deal with all the changes, and I like a lot of them.

However, I _*really*_ miss that Update button!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, under Payments, the May payments are missing.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

It's idiotic. Line charts are superior for tracking day to day data, and they are optimized for incremental changes and multiple data sets. They can also be used to extrapolate trends. Bar charts are used for significant changes. This is Lame, with a capital L. I already sent them an email about it. It's really amateur hour; a pointless and slipshod change to something that was perfectly functional, and the kind of thing that a kid just out of business school would do. At least give us the option of line vs. bar. 

I spent the morning hand-jamming my daily sales into Excel to build a freaking line chart. Lame.


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

I much preferred the line graph.  The bar graph is anti-shark and anti-Batman.  Who is anti-Batman?  That's right, villains.  Amazon is a villain now.  The Bookster or something.  Kind of like a more literary Riddler.

So, Amazon managed to do something even Bane couldn't do.  Amazon killed Batman.

This is a sad, sad day.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate it. Hate it. I can't see sales trends anymore. Plus, BookReport still isn't compatible with it on my end.


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally saw the new best today. I'm of mixed feelings, but in general, I find that it's two steps forward and one step back. I especially like being able to hover over something and seeing the breakdown for that day.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

As a person resistant to change... I have mixed feelings. I get discombobulated for a while until I adjust. (I still want the old FB of yore.   )


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

MelanieCellier said:


> It hasn't stopped asking me yet *sigh* And it makes BookReport a lot less effective, since kdp keeps logging itself out behind it. Hopefully this is a glitch during the implementation phase?


I've done some testing, and this isn't a problem for Book Report. The login page continually shows up when you try to load the Sales Dashboard directly, but that's not what Book Report does. Book Report mainly makes requests for spreadsheet generation, and that request never hits the login screen unless you're actually fully logged out of KDP.

Even when you're locked out, Book Report still has access to your latest sales numbers, and will update them as usual.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.


I'm with you. I dislike the bar graph vs. the line, which was more helpful. Trends were way easier to see before. And I liked the old colors much better too.

Also, I miss that the Update Report button is gone. I get that it's no longer needed when switching titles, etc., and that's good, but I liked being able to hit the button and get an update without reloading the whole page.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lummox JR said:


> I'm with you. I dislike the bar graph vs. the line, which was more helpful. Trends were way easier to see before. And I liked the old colors much better too.
> 
> Also, I miss that the Update Report button is gone. I get that it's no longer needed when switching titles, etc., and that's good, but I liked being able to hit the button and get an update without reloading the whole page.


Ditto on both.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> I hate, hate, hate, hate the bar graph. HATE IT.
> 
> Hate it.
> 
> ...


Me too. Also, when I tried to run a couple of monthly reports using the new format, they don't report any $$ at all for any page reads. Number of books sold, yes. Royalties earned for books sold, yes. Pages read, yes. Dollars for pages read? Zip. Nada. Nothing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, I do miss the update button but I can go a different begin date or hit the week to date button, then reapply the current date. I think.

Otherwise, it's not horrible and there are some very nice features like the hovering for the day's total.

I think I'll spend some time tonight playing with the historical data even though it's missing my first couple of years.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

anniejocoby said:


> I hate it. Hate it. I can't see sales trends anymore. Plus, BookReport still isn't compatible with it on my end.


I second this  show me the genius who decided a bar graph is good for this *facepalm
They could at least give us both options!


----------



## A J Sika (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't like the bar-graphs but I love, love, low the historical data. I've made many discoveries today that will affect how I do business in future


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

A J Sika said:


> Don't like the bar-graphs but I love, love, low the historical data. I've made many discoveries today that will affect how I do business in future


This


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

alexabooks said:


> I second this  show me the genius who decided a bar graph is good for this *facepalm
> They could at least give us both options!


None of this was done well. All those who are enthralled by the historical data never installed BR. If the idiots who created this abomination had bothered to ask any users, they would have received a bunch of suggestions that would be easy to implement. The blasted dashboard logs me out after 15 minutes.

Plus, all the other problems they have today. I hope they get this straightened out before my release on Tuesday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I took the survey and asked for the line graphs back. I also threw in a pitch for better reporting of AMS stats.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

I thought I was safe from the change when I still had the line graph yesterday.  I don't like it. I wish they gave us an option between bar and line. Some checkbox or something.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Well, I got a nice response to my feedback about my preference for a line graph. I hope everyone with a preference is emailing. If they get enough feedback, maybe we'll get an option for a line graph view at the least.


Thanks for suggesting that. I did the survey as well, just to throw my two cents in.

Another thing I mentioned to them is that the graphs are shorter than before. That _really_ sucks because it makes small differences harder to spot. My asks:

1) Return to line graph or make it an option.
2) Return to old colors; the new ones are hard to see.
3) Make the graph taller again.
4) Restore the update button.
5) Stop logging me out so often.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can't agree. The changes are cosmetic. New theme, new colours, bar graph instead of line. The graph makes visual trends harder to see, not easier. Print books are now pale grey and invisible.
> 
> Not impressed. They should have had Book Report people fix it for them. Why do they think everyone uses it?


 I agree.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New dashboard now showing.

I'm happy about the historical data, except for some weirdness. For 'all titles' the graph begins in 2010, which is when I first published with KDP. But when I target the one title that I published in Sept 2010 the graph only goes back as far as 2014, so I can't calculate sales figures for that title. Yet when I check my Leon books the graph begins at 1993, which is the date the print book was first trad published. Something a bit wrong with the data capture  .
The bars do not show a single sale or a 1 page read unless you hover over them.

It's interesting to see the number of KOLL borrows, but they seem to have fallen away.
I also seem to have made twice as much money from Amazon.uk as from Amazon.com.

The historical data now seems to be stuck


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> I've done some testing, and this isn't a problem for Book Report. The login page continually shows up when you try to load the Sales Dashboard directly, but that's not what Book Report does. Book Report mainly makes requests for spreadsheet generation, and that request never hits the login screen unless you're actually fully logged out of KDP.
> 
> Even when you're locked out, Book Report still has access to your latest sales numbers, and will update them as usual.


Help. I can no longer get Book Report  Do I have to reload something now that I have the new dashboard? 
ETA Thanks to the link below I've now got Book Report working again


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I emailed the Support about the new bar graph, and I hope everyone who hates it has done the same, because they do listen to us authors sometimes.

Also, thanks to this, I finally checked out BookReport and OMG I love it! I can see what all the fuss is about now. *If anyone needs the link to the new dashboard fix, here it is* https://www.getbookreport.com/blog/new-kdp-sales-dashboard

Needless to say, I don't need the KDP reports page now


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

alexabooks said:


> I emailed the Support about the new bar graph, and I hope everyone who hates it has done the same, because they do listen to us authors sometimes.
> 
> Also, thanks to this, I finally checked out BookReport and OMG I love it! I can see what all the fuss is about now. *If anyone needs the link to the new dashboard fix, here it is* https://www.getbookreport.com/blog/new-kdp-sales-dashboard
> 
> Needless to say, I don't need the KDP reports page now


Thanks so much for the link . I'm back awaiting the ka-chings


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much for the link . I'm back awaiting the ka-chings


You're welcome  I found it on Reddit, and with it, was finally able to appreciate all the goodness that is BookReport.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

alexabooks said:


> You're welcome  I found it on Reddit, and with it, was finally able to appreciate all the goodness that is BookReport.


I've started a new thread on this in case anyone else is searching for the link.
Have you heard any ka-chings yet - the best part of Book Report


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've started a new thread on this in case anyone else is searching for the link.
> Have you heard any ka-chings yet - the best part of Book Report


  My compulsive stats checking was bad enough before, so now I'm actually kinda grateful to KDP for logging me out every minute, and I keep myself from checking BookReport, too.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I spend a lot of time (more than I should) on the KDP forums, and I am astonished at the negative response the new format has inspired. My only objection to it is the difficulty of taking a screenshot -- there is so much information that I can't get it on an 11-inch sheet of paper and have the letters comfortably large enough to read.

I was hideously depressed by the historical bar chart of my sales from 2008 to the present. The chart is straight up to January 2012, and consistently down ever since. With twice as many books on offer, I now sell one-third as many as I did before Kindle Select came to live with us. _Après sélection, le déluge!_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

alexabooks said:


> My compulsive stats checking was bad enough before, so now I'm actually kinda grateful to KDP for logging me out every minute, and I keep myself from checking BookReport, too.


You don't have to check Book Report - just listen for the ka-ching


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> You don't have to check Book Report - just listen for the ka-ching


I've resisted Book Report for a long time, but now that I know about the ka-ching, I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've resisted Book Report for a long time, but now that I know about the ka-ching, I'm sorely tempted.


Nothing can catapult me out of a chair quicker than the sound of the ka-ching 
Give Book Report a try - you won't be sorry.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, this constant logging-out is getting to be a right pain. I even get it when I switch between tabs. Sheesh.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

I just tested the logging out thing on all my devices. I use Safari as a browser on all of these:

*iPhone*: Get logged out after clicking Reports. It's fine after that.

*iPad*: Normal. No logging out.

*iMac*: Normal. No logging out.

*MacBook Air (laptop)*: Normal. No logging out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2017)

I haven't had any issue with the logging out thing either.  Accessing via FireFox, Windows 7, 3 different computers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Nothing can catapult me out of a chair quicker than the sound of the ka-ching
> Give Book Report a try - you won't be sorry.


It's the silence that I'm afraid of.  But, yes, I'll try it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

notjohn said:


> I spend a lot of time (more than I should) on the KDP forums, and I am astonished at the negative response the new format has inspired. My only objection to it is the difficulty of taking a screenshot -- there is so much information that I can't get it on an 11-inch sheet of paper and have the letters comfortably large enough to read.
> 
> I was hideously depressed by the historical bar chart of my sales from 2008 to the present. The chart is straight up to January 2012, and consistently down ever since. With twice as many books on offer, I now sell one-third as many as I did before Kindle Select came to live with us. _Après sélection, le déluge!_


That's exactly when my sales fell into the pit of despair.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

Given that there is an unused "ad" tab, one assumes there is more to come. It would be great to see the KDP dashboard integrated with the one from AMS (hopefully with lots more data to play with too). 

Here's to hoping...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's the silence that I'm afraid of.  But, yes, I'll try it.


Just heard my first ka-ching of the day - 4 page reads = $0.02  still exciting. But nothing showing on the KDP dashboard


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Is book report working again? or is it for some people? I've yet to be able to log in to book report since the update.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

horrordude1973 said:


> Is book report working again? or is it for some people? I've yet to be able to log in to book report since the update.


I started a thread for the new link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,252219.0.html

This is the link to upload for the new dashboard
https://www.getbookreport.com/blog/new-kdp-sales-dashboard


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

shimmering said:


> Right I've now emailed them to moan about the barchart and the logging out.


I've done the same. It'd be nice to have the line graph as an option.

Repeatedly having to log in is _extremely_ irritating! I'm wondering if this may be a browser-specific issue. I use a Chromebook with the latest version of Chrome.


----------



## emprazeman (Mar 3, 2016)

It was wonky for me for a couple of days, as in the pages wouldn't load properly and there were broken images and it was sooo ugly ... but now all is well. Count me as a fan of the bar graphs, and the historical data. I'm impressed and very happy, especially since I don't have to click on various boxes to see what's going on underneath overlapping lines. Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Just heard my first ka-ching of the day - 4 page reads = $0.02  still exciting. But nothing showing on the KDP dashboard


Oh, BR ka-chings for page reads too? That'll work for me.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, BR ka-chings for page reads too? That'll work for me.


Now I can't stop thinking of "Money" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jake Parent said:


> Now I can't stop thinking of "Money" by Pink Floyd.


Show me the money!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I am definitely a BookReport convert. Only thing is, I turned on ka-ching and nothing happened. Oh, well, at least it's showing me the money.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

I got a call from someone at KDP in response to having just set up AMS ads, third party promos (which both launched on the two days last week when Amazon was having major issues and not displaying my book page!), etc. Someone from KDP actually called me back last night, using an actual telephone. We had a good conversation (the outages weren't a KDP thing obviously, but a larger Amazon thing - I told him that to us they are one company though). I did ask him about the bar graph vs line graph and said folks here were very unhappy about it. I suggest they read these threads (he didn't know about kboards writer's cafe). He said that they are looking at making the type of graph an option.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I am definitely a BookReport convert. Only thing is, I turned on ka-ching and nothing happened. Oh, well, at least it's showing me the money.


You only hear the ka-ching if the sale/page read goes through that day. Are you seeing the tab at the top that says $0.00 earned so far today? When a payment is made you will see the amount reflected - plus the ka-ching. I had 13 page reads today so a ka-ching for $0.06


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> You only hear the ka-ching if the sale/page read goes through that day. Are you seeing the tab at the top that says $0.00 earned so far today? When a payment is made you will see the amount reflected - plus the ka-ching. I had 13 page reads today so a ka-ching for $0.06


I did make $4.31 today, but only heard one ka-ching. Still, a ka-ching is a ka-ching! Yay!!!

Does Book Report slow down your computer? It took forever to boot up and get on-line today.


----------



## Billie Winterholer (Jun 11, 2017)

I have no issue with the bar chart.  I find them as useful as lines.  It probably would be nice if it the chart type could be customized.

I do have an issue with the reports page in MS Edge - I have to hover the mouse over the charts to get the bars to show.  BUT, this newer version of BookReports doesn't mesh with Edge and I have to use it in Firefox.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I never look at the KDP dashboard, so it doesn't bother me that they changed it. As soon as I got the new Book Report link I was as happy as a clam in a vegan restaurant.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just saw the new Dashboard for the first time today, and I like it. I don't like graphs in any form, just not a visual person, so lines or bars are all the same to me - I skip over them and go right to monthly sales. I want to see numbers, and what I like about the new format is there's a sales from all marketplaces, which means I don't have to spend time going to one after another of UK, DE, etc., to get totals.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Back from overseas.

I HATE the new dashboard. I was using it on two different devices while I was away and it frikken keeps logging me out. Do you know how hard it is to keep typing passwords on a mobile phone?

Hate it, hate it, HATE it.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I HATE the new dashboard. I was using it on two different devices while I was away and it frikken keeps logging me out. Do you know how hard it is to keep typing passwords on a mobile phone?
> 
> Hate it, hate it, HATE it.


Yeah, obsessively checking on my phone or iPad has been a lot harder.

In a way I kind of get what they meant when they changed the login thing, because their regular site logs you out of secure areas after a certain time and they like to make sure you're definitely you, but the KDP dashboard has always been a little bit different animal. Much like when browsing merchandise, it makes no sense to log you out. A regular login for that ought to be fine, and they should only require you to sign in again if you're doing anything like making changes to your works.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did make $4.31 today, but only heard one ka-ching. Still, a ka-ching is a ka-ching! Yay!!!
> 
> Does Book Report slow down your computer? It took forever to boot up and get on-line today.


Glad you heard the ka-ching. You'll only hear it once when you open the report and you've had some sales. If you have more sales during the day you will hear it for each sale .
Book Report doesn't slow my computer. However, I did find things slower yesterday, including KBoards, so I put it down to some sort of internet problem (which is not unusual where I am  )


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

Patty Jansen said:


> Do you know how hard it is to keep typing passwords on a mobile phone?


Switch to Google Chrome as your browser. It will remember your passwords across all of your devices (as well as your open tabs, bookmarks, etc). I'm pretty paranoid in terms of security and normally don't trust these things, but Google has very good security. Life is much easier this way, no more typing passwords on a tiny phone screen/keyboard.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Switch to Google Chrome as your browser. It will remember your passwords across all of your devices (as well as your open tabs, bookmarks, etc). I'm pretty paranoid in terms of security and normally don't trust these things, but Google has very good security. Life is much easier this way, no more typing passwords on a tiny phone screen/keyboard.


I have Google Chrome, but I always type my passwords because 1. I don't like websites remembering them and 2. if I have to type them occasionally, I won't forget them.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Switch to Google Chrome as your browser. It will remember your passwords across all of your devices (as well as your open tabs, bookmarks, etc). I'm pretty paranoid in terms of security and normally don't trust these things, but Google has very good security. Life is much easier this way, no more typing passwords on a tiny phone screen/keyboard.


I remember cracking a PC used by an employee who was fired and discovering that I could get into his bank account because he didn't like having to type his password. I would urge people to think about how much joy it would bring to a thief if he or she redirected your Amazon payments to another bank account.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

brkingsolver said:


> I remember cracking a PC used by an employee who was fired and discovering that I could get into his bank account because he didn't like having to type his password. I would urge people to think about how much joy it would bring to a thief if he or she redirected your Amazon payments to another bank account.


It's true - if you are careless, you put yourself at risk. Same thing goes for using simple passwords, ones that include your name, birth year, any simple words, etc. I should add as a caveat that if you go this route, you should never log in from a computer or device that you don't own and use exclusively.

Even if you don't store passwords, there are many ways to compromise yourself. In this example you gave, how were you able to access that employee's PC? You must have had his/her password, or they had a very simple one that was guessable, or you had administrative authority. The employee was very careless to not remove that stuff before leaving the job, and for using it on a PC he/she didn't own and use exclusively. If you had administrative authority as their employer, you probably had their bank info anyway, to deposit payroll? But, they were careless, bottom line. If you are careless, don't go this route with saving passwords, or perhaps using computers 

Even if you don't store the password, browsers can store things like cookies, session data, cached data, etc that put you at risk. Careful out there. This is one of the few security risks I take with a computer, and I'm careful about it. If you don't use computers or the internet (ultimate paranoia) your bank does, so we're all screwed anyway.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

brkingsolver said:


> I remember cracking a PC used by an employee who was fired and discovering that I could get into his bank account because he didn't like having to type his password. I would urge people to think about how much joy it would bring to a thief if he or she redirected your Amazon payments to another bank account.


Good tip. I don't use a computer or cellphone for banking for just this reason. If you have to take your computer in for repairs you don't know who has access to it


----------



## eroticatorium (May 6, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It's interesting to see the number of KOLL borrows, but they seem to have fallen away.
> I also seem to have made twice as much money from Amazon.uk as from Amazon.com.


Yeah I thought virtually no one used KOLL, but apparently I was making a bundle on that back in the day.


----------



## eroticatorium (May 6, 2016)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did make $4.31 today, but only heard one ka-ching. Still, a ka-ching is a ka-ching! Yay!!!
> 
> Does Book Report slow down your computer? It took forever to boot up and get on-line today.


If you have a very large library, BookReport used to slow down the computer when updating, but that isn't much of an issue anymore (maybe a tiny bit). I'm pretty sure it does run down your battery if you leave it going, especially if you're somewhere without wifi (because it keeps trying to check). Turn it off when you're writing in a coffeeshop, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

eroticatorium said:


> If you have a very large library, BookReport used to slow down the computer when updating, but that isn't much of an issue anymore (maybe a tiny bit). I'm pretty sure it does run down your battery if you leave it going, especially if you're somewhere without wifi (because it keeps trying to check). Turn it off when you're writing in a coffeeshop, etc.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

I like the new changes. More data, cleaner interface. Lots of nifty updates and it looks like they designed it for easy expansion.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Lummox JR said:


> 1) Return to line graph or make it an option.
> 2) Return to old colors; the new ones are hard to see.
> 3) Make the graph taller again.
> 4) Restore the update button.
> 5) Stop logging me out so often.





LeonardDHilleyII said:


> I agree.


Good points. This redesign was classic. One step forward, three steps back.

Having worked for large corporations, this type of mess is all-too-typical -- obviously limited (if any) usability testing during development or pre-launch,management blindly thinking they are making improvements that users will applaud. The joker who came up with this will probably get promoted.

But one thing some corporations do is listen to large volumes of complaints. The smart ones make necessary revisions, mostly in giving users more options, which in this case might be the choice of invoking line or bar charts, different colors, etc. -- or even allow the user to revert to the prior mode if it's still viable.

The clueless ones say they know more than our customers / partners do. I once heard an IT senior exec joke after a terrible re-launch of the website that our company just needed smarter customers. Ironically, he's still there after 15 years, and was the only exec kept on after a corporate takeover. The IT systems were so convoluted, he was the only one who understood them. Welcome to Corporate America...


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

I like the new design. I can hover and see my digital and print sales in one shot.

I hope BookReport or another third-party app will one day make sales analysis simple and easy. But hope and $5 will get you a fancy "coffee" drink at Starbucks.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything from Amazon to indicate they've even noticed the feedback?

It looks at least like they might have fixed the login issue. I had to log back in on my mobile devices this morning, but the login on my computer from last night is still working (and was for several hours before bed), and the phone login from a couple hours ago is still working.

As much as I hate the bar graph, loathe the harder-to-see colors, despise the the height reduction (short graphs got no reason to live), and bemoan the lack of an update button, the login issue was really the absolute worst problem for me. So it's nice that that may have been settled. But is there word on any of the other stuff?


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm also noticing that I have to log in less than at first, when it really was annoying.

Giving people a choice of graphs seems like an easy change to implement. The only other thing I'd like to see is a total for sales and KU pages read in the historical view. (Yes, I know I could add it up for myself, and I've been doing that, but it doesn't seem to me it would be that hard for Amazon to just include that.) Of course, actual number of KU borrows would also be nice. Royalties are important--but so is audience size, and it's very hard to have an accurate count if one has to estimate borrow numbers from pages read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm also noticing that I have to log in less than at first, when it really was annoying.


I've only had to login once today and have checked several times. Hope it will stay that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've only had to login once today and have checked several times. Hope it will stay that way.


I'm still logging in frequently but not every time. Book Report keeps timing out and I have to relog in there, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm still logging in frequently but not every time. Book Report keeps timing out and I have to relog in there, too.


I've still only logged in once today, and I've never had to login more than once with Book Report. I'm using Chrome on my desktop. What are you using?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've still only logged in once today, and I've never had to login more than once with Book Report. I'm using Chrome on my desktop. What are you using?


Firefox. The message is that KDP has timed out so I have to re-sign in. I've never had that happen before, either. Seems to me it's the new dashboard.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

The logging out problem seems to have improved for me but not to where it was before. I'm still having to login more frequently than I used to.


----------



## TeiranSmith (Sep 2, 2015)

I like it as well. I never used Book Report, so the historical data is nice to have. I've always preferred bar graphs over line graphs.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Lummox JR said:


> The logging out problem seems to have improved for me but not to where it was before. I'm still having to login more frequently than I used to.


Same here. I hope KDP fixes that.

Good news! The "Update" button has returned to the Sales Dashboard.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Good news! The "Update" button has returned to the Sales Dashboard.


Where? Where?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Right beside the calendar dropdown. So glad to see it back!


Just refreshed my dashboard and the update appeared


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Same here. I hope KDP fixes that.
> 
> Good news! The "Update" button has returned to the Sales Dashboard.


Yes! I guess enough of us complained in the survey to get it back. I think not having the update button was the source of having to sign in several times a day. At least I hope that fixes it.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Good news! The "Update" button has returned to the Sales Dashboard.


Yay!

It only just came in for me. Now if only they'd change back those graph colors, give us a line graph option, make the graphs taller again, and also change the KU payout to $5 per page.

That last one might be slightly unreasonable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lummox JR said:


> Yay!
> 
> It only just came in for me. Now if only they'd change back those graph colors, give us a line graph option, make the graphs taller again, and also change the KU payout to $5 per page.
> 
> That last one might be slightly unreasonable.


Heck, I'd settle for 5c a page.

I'm beginning to like the bar graph. I check KDP a lot on my tablet and it's difficult to hover over the line graph to get the numbers. I don't have that problem with the bar graph.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

BookReport seems kind of wonky with this new AMS dashboard. I often see sales tallied in the lower part but not reflected in the royalty total, and vice versa. Or if I drop out to the AMS reporting area, I see sales that BR hasn't picked up (they've been there for while - anyone know how often BR checks in to recalcluate/refresh? I'd like to be able to set that...) Anyone else having that experience?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> BookReport seems kind of wonky with this new AMS dashboard. I often see sales tallied in the lower part but not reflected in the royalty total, and vice versa. Or if I drop out to the AMS reporting area, I see sales that BR hasn't picked up (they've been there for while - anyone know how often BR checks in to recalcluate/refresh? I'd like to be able to set that...) Anyone else having that experience?


Me, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> BookReport seems kind of wonky with this new AMS dashboard. I often see sales tallied in the lower part but not reflected in the royalty total, and vice versa. Or if I drop out to the AMS reporting area, I see sales that BR hasn't picked up (they've been there for while - anyone know how often BR checks in to recalcluate/refresh? I'd like to be able to set that...) Anyone else having that experience?


I haven't had this sort of problem. You can go to 'settings' and 'check for new data' to get updates on Book Report..


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't get historical data on BR. It keeps defaulting to yesterday's report.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't get historical data on BR. It keeps defaulting to yesterday's report.


Oh dear. I'm not having that problem. Have you tried the 'check for new data'?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Oh dear. I'm not having that problem. Have you tried the 'check for new data'?


Yes, I did. It's still showing just yesterday's sales.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes! I guess enough of us complained in the survey to get it back. I think not having the update button was the source of having to sign in several times a day. At least I hope that fixes it.


I think you're right. I haven't had to sign in since they restored the Update button. Yay!


----------

